# Attention All Minnesotans!!



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Our movement toward being able to hunt predators with lights is moving along nicely but we need EVERYONE to get involved ASAP.

There's a senate bill introduced is SF3056 and the House bill is HF3395.

We all need to write to our senators and representatives asking them to support these bills. Please mention that the DNR supports these bills as that seems to be very important to them.

Ask all your friends to write them as well. We need all the support we can get and it has to happen soon as we are more than two weeks into a ten week session. So, we don't have much time!

If anyone has questions, please write me at [email protected] or call me at 218-338-HUNT (4868)

Let's get involved!

Thanks
Randy

PS, heres the text for the bill. The final part is the addition.

1.1 A bill for an act
1.2 relating to game and fish; modifying restrictions on using lights to locate animals;
1.3 amending Minnesota Statutes 2004, section 97B.081, subdivision 1.
1.4 BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATURE OF THE STATE OF MINNESOTA:

1.5 Section 1. Minnesota Statutes 2004, section 97B.081, subdivision 1, is amended to read:
1.6 Subdivision 1. With firearms and bows. (a) A person may not cast the rays of a 
1.7 spotlight, headlight, or other artificial light on a highway, or in a field, woodland, or forest, 
1.8 to spot, locate, or take a wild animal, except while taking raccoons in accordance with 
1.9 section 97B.621, subdivision 3, or tending traps in accordance with section 97B.931, 
1.10 while having in possession, either individually or as one of a group of persons, a firearm, 
1.11 bow, or other implement that could be used to kill big game. 
1.12 (b) This subdivision does not apply to a firearm that is:
1.13 (1) unloaded;
1.14 (2) in a gun case expressly made to contain a firearm that fully encloses the firearm 
1.15 by being zipped, snapped, buckled, tied, or otherwise fastened without any portion of 
1.16 the firearm exposed; and
1.17 (3) in the closed trunk of a motor vehicle.
1.18 (c) This subdivision does not apply to a bow that is:
1.19 (1) completely encased or unstrung; and
1.20 (2) in the closed trunk of a motor vehicle.
1.21 (d) If the motor vehicle under paragraph (b) or (c) does not have a trunk, the firearm 
1.22 or bow must be placed in the rearmost location of the vehicle.
1.23 (e) This subdivision does not apply to persons taking raccoons under section 
1.24 97B.621, subdivision 3. 
2.1 (f) This subdivision does not apply to a person hunting raccoon, fox, or coyote from 
2.2 January 1 to March 15 while using a hand-held artificial light, provided that the person:
2.3 (1) is on foot;
2.4 (2) is not within a public road right-of-way;
2.5 (3) is using a hand-held or electronic calling device; and
2.6 (4) is not within 200 feet of a motor vehicle.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if I would want to hunt them with artificial lights.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

How about if you support it just because your fellow predator hunters would like to use that method?

We need to stand together.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Good luck R Buker - I hope it passes.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## mrz0703 (Feb 21, 2006)

I am actually going on my first coyote hunt Thursday night... Never having hunted them I dont know if I would want to use a light to hunt them, But as Bunker said I will Support it just to help out my fellow hunter

Thank you and Good Luck


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

R Buker said:


> How about if you support it just because your fellow predator hunters would like to use that method?
> 
> We need to stand together.


never said i wasn't going to support it, i sent an e-mail to a congressman in support of it.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Good luck guys


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hope you get it to work out.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, yesterday I was at the capital to testify on our bill. One rep has stated he is against it completely and vowed to fight it. When I got there I was blind sided by a "compromise." To make a long story short... there was some discussion between me and several involved in the process and we decided to take the compromise.

Basically how the bill was worded, we can hunt with shotgun but not rifles while we have the lights. We also will no longer be able to shoot raccoons. So, it will be just foxes and coyotes with lights and shotguns.

Our foot is in the door and I'm thinking we can make a move for rifles in the future.

I'll be heading back to the capital in a week or so to testify for the senate.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

what?? Are you saying that you won't be able to use a light to hunt raccoons in MN now??? Why would they word it that way??

Thanks for the info!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

No, your other law won't be affected. You'll still be able to tree them with dogs, shine them to find them and then kill them with either a shotgun with shot no larger than #4 or a .22lr. Nothing has changed.


----------

